# Dual Boiler No Longer Heats Up



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I switched the DB on this morning. It made an unusually loud noise, and now doesn't heat main boiler past ~ 64 degrees.

Steam boiler still working fine.

I'll get on to Sage but wondered if anyone here had experienced anything similar?

Annoying to be without coffee whilst I am off work over Xmas


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Jamster sorry to hear that. When you say it made a loud noise was it just the usual boiler warm up sounds but loader?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Jamster sorry to hear that. When you say it made a loud noise was it just the usual boiler warm up sounds but loader?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It sounded a little bit like a balloon bursting.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Could be boiler gasket. Need to get the lid off I reckon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had a safety valve go off on different machine that sounded like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly something electronic popping ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Thermal fuses can sometimes pop audibly.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Extraordinary service from Lakeland... another delivered this side of xmas so we don't have to be espresso free on the big day. They are collecting the faulty one next week. Big thumbs up.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice one. I had a similar thing with mine and it was well past the 2 year sage warranty period. Lakeland replaced it with no fuss at all ?


----------

